# TravelSmart VIP Club (Royalton/Blue Diamond Resorts)



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 30, 2018)

Hello.

Is anybody familiar with this program https://travelsmartvip.com/. I’ve been asked to investigate this program for a relative.

Essentially you are buying points to apply to bookings at these AI resorts to receive 30% off lowest rates and also receive access to members only areas (there are other incentives including $1000 airfare reimbursement annually for up to 10 years, etc.)

Based on a calculation, seems that after 4-5 years of travel, the cost of the “buy in” is covered.

Any comments and thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 30, 2018)

I would direct you to the Tripadvisor page where there is a 54 page section on this travel program.  Some very unhappy campers.....


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 31, 2018)

Yes, mixed reviews. I think most of the complaints relate to the fact that people did not know wha5 they were buying.  You are not buying prepaid trips, rather, prepaid discounts and upgrades to better accommodations, etc.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 31, 2018)

https://travelsmart-vip-club.pissedconsumer.com/worst-mistake-ever-201805301267387.html

This morning - on www.pissedconsumer.com


----------



## wrobinson (Jun 8, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is anybody familiar with this program https://travelsmartvip.com/. I’ve been asked to investigate this program for a relative.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrobinson (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't buy.  I used to work for them a an assistant manager in Negril. If anyone tells you that they are going to guarantee $1,000 airfare reimbursement, run, run run. The problem with TravelSmart is that you are buying air. You own nothing. It is a Mexican company and they are far from honest. The members only area includes a pool and a couple of other areas but not really worth it. You can go there on your own without any upfront costs. Others have access to the same area for a price. There is no guarantee of availability, because they don't own the resorts.  Again, you own nothing but air. Your choice.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you. As I was speaking with the sales agent I became more and more skeptical when he would not answer specific questions, particularly regarding availability as well as showing me concrete examples of cost savings on stays.  The last straw and large turnoff was that when we asked to experience the “Diamond Club” members only facilities before making a decision, we were told that if we did not wind up buying they wanted to have a credit card on file to charge us for the use of the Diamond area for those couple of hours.


----------

